# الخلايا الشمسيه (صنع في الصين)



## Wael Amal (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم 

تعقيبا على ما ورد في مجال استخدام الطاقه الشمسيه لانتاج الطاقه الكهربائيه ، قمت ببحث عن خلايا شمسيه من انتاج الصين وذلك لتقليل الكلفه المترتبه.
وقد وجدت هذه المواقع ان شاء الله تكون مفيده ، ارجو من المتخصيين في هذا المجال تقيمها.

وشكرا للجهود

المواقع:
http://www.made-in-china.com/produc...ince=nolimit&order=0&word=solar+cell&x=42&y=9

http://www.globalsources.com/manufacturers/Solar-Cell.html

http://www.alibaba.com/catalogs/52806/Solar_Cells_Solar_Panel.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم

فعلا الصين أسعارها مقبولة وان كانت جودة الخلايا الصينية ليست عالية

لكن هي متوفرة جدا

يمكنكم الحصول عليها من الامارات من الدراجون مول في منطقة حتا ( السوق الصيني )


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك جداً على هذا المجهود يا wael amal...
نحن ومنذ زمن نتعامل مع البضائع التي تأتي من الصين ، حيث أننا نستورد هذه لخلايا والألواح من الصين وأبيعها في السوق المحلية وبأسعار منافسة للبضائع الأوروبية .
و يا أخي العزيز محمد الكردي علي أن أخبرك أن جودتها ليست أقل من مثيلاتها الأوربية فهناك استثمارات ألمانية ويابانية في الصين ، كما أنني أستورد الألواح من شركات تشتري منها ألمانيا ... وهذا يدل على أن جودتها كافية لألمانيا ، وطبعاً ألمانيا تشتري ما يناسبها وليس الأرخص ، أليس كذلك ؟؟


----------



## mahirtelcom (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير يا شباب
لكن اذا كان من الممكن اعطائنا تفاصيل اكثر عن هذه الخلايا
ما هي قدرة هذه الخلايا على الانتاج 
و هل هي فعلاً بديلة


----------



## المستثمر العربي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

صحيح الصين لديها منتجات مميزة وعلى المواصفات الاوروبية والعالمية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أكتوبر 2007)

يوجد خلايا بمردود يصل إلى 18 % وسعرها 5.5 دولار أمريكي للوات الواحد / سيليكون 
خلايا بمردود 12 % سعرها 4 دولار أمريكي للوات الواحد / Cis
خلايا بمردود 8 % سعرها 3.4 دولار أمريكي لوات الواحد / سيليكون غير متبلور 

وكلها من الأنواع الجيدة فعلاً ولقد جربتها ، كما يوجد خلايا شفافة .............


----------



## الشويلي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ عصام نور الدين ما هو قصدك (بمردود) هل تعني الكفاءة .يعني اذا كنت محتاج الى 10 امبير (220فولت) احتاج كم خلية.....ارجو افادتي بالاجابه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 نوفمبر 2007)

المردود = الكفاءة Efficiency 
وهذا يعني ما نأخذه من طاقة من مساحة محددة من هذا النوع من الألواح .
أما كم لوحة نحتاج فهذا يختلف حسب أنواع الخلايا المستخدمة وحسب تصميمها .
فهناك خلايا سيليكون متبلور تصل استطاعة اللوحات المصنعة منها إلى 280 وات ومنها 160 وات ، وبالتالي يختلف العدد المطلوب . أما ألواح السيليكون غير المتبلور فلا يمكن أن تزيد استطاعتها عن 150 وات بنفس مساحة الألواح سابقة الذكر . هذه المساحة عادة بحدود 120 سم × 200 سم وممكن أن تزيد أو تنقص حسب الشركة المصنعة .
كما أن الفولتية تتحدد بعد دخول التيار الكهربائي الناتج من البطارية إلى المحول ( العاكس ) من DC إلى AC . ممكن 220 أو 380 فولت ، حسب المطلوب .


----------



## الشويلي (18 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البنغدير (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مواقع رائعة و البضائع بأسعار مناسبة جدا 

شكرا جزيلا لك عالموضوع المفيد


----------



## نبيل السمرا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكَ الله خيراً على هذه المواقع


----------



## ابا الحسين (6 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا اخي ارحتني من كثرة البحث والله يعطيك العافية:31:


----------



## محمدالصفار (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الاخ الفاضل عصام 
ارجو مراسلتي لأني اريد التعامل التجاري معك حيث اني اريد شراء كميات من الخلايا الضوئية لحاجتنا لها في العراق مع الشكر
المهندس ليث الرفاعي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ ليث الرفاعي أنا مستعد للتعاون التجاري:
عنواني موجود في صفحة الملف الشخصي أو في الصفحة الخامسة من موضوع : كم خلية تحتاج وكم التكلفة


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

هل صحيح أنه يوجد خلايا مصنوعه في الصين غيرالخلايا السليكونية وبمردود عالي وأرخص أفيدونيجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد ذكرنا ذلك :::::::: 
يوجد خلايا غير سيليكونية أرخص ولكن مردودها أقل من خلايا السيليكون المتبلور ..........
مردودها يصل إلى 12 % ، ولكنها تتميز بأن المردود لا يتناقص مع الزمن ، على عكس الخلايا السيليكونية .........


----------



## ياسر عبد اللطيف (2 ديسمبر 2008)

حد يدلني عن الخلايا دي تباع فين في مصر 
وسعرها كام


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 ديسمبر 2008)

لا أعلم إن كانت المنتجات الصينية موجود في مصر أم لا ......... 
ولكنني أقدمها للسوق العربية في سوريا وبقية الدول المجاورة ....ومصر عزيزة على قلوبنا كما غيرها ......


----------



## MATER (10 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عندي فقاصة البيض واريد ان اشغلها بلطاقه الشمسيه نورنين عن الموضوع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ ياسر عبد اللطيف ...
أرجو منك أن تبحث في هذا القسم بشكل جيد ، فأنا قد وضعت ، كما وضع غيري ، عناوين لبعض الشركات في مصرر تقدم تجهيزات الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء وباستطاعات مختلفة ، ومنها ما هو بالتعاون مع شركات أوربية ألمانية ...

ابحث بين الصفحات واقرأ كل المشاركات ...................


----------



## HAZM (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم على المواضيع الشيقة واتمنى المزيد عن الخلايا الشمسية لاني عندي مشروع تخرج عنها


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الزميل Mater 
ما هي الاستطاعة الكلية لحاضنات البيض التي عندك ، عادة تحسب بـ ك وات ؟؟؟؟ 
أعلم أنها تعمل على الكهرباء بتيار متناوب 220 فولت والتردد 50 هرتز .... ولكن يلزم الاستطاعة ..
أظن من خلال خبرتي المتواضعة أن استطاعة كل وحدة تصل إلى ما يزيد عن 5 ك وات بسبب السخانات والمحركات...أليس كذلك ؟؟؟
سأقدم لك تفصيلات المكونات والسعر عندما أجد جوابك .... ......


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم  
اسرار الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com/index.htm


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يناير 2009)

الأخ Rafek 
نشكرك على تقديمك لهذا المنتدى ...
ولكن الموضوع هنا هو التركيز على توليد الكهرباء من الضوء ، ولأن ضوء الشمس مجاني ويصل إلى كل الكرة الأرضية فإننا نقول عنها (الطاقة الشمسية ) ، أما ما هو موجود في منتداك فيتحدث عن التسخين والتدفئة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء التي تصلنا من الشمس لأنها منبع حراري متوهج ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يناير 2009)

الزميل Mater 
أعتقد أن الكلفة الآن لن تتجاوز 30000 دولار للعمل 24 ساعة


----------



## fedaash (1 مارس 2009)

الاخ عصام انا من سوريا واريد ان اسئل كم هي سعر الخلية واين تباع في سوريا ان وجدت


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مارس 2009)

الزميل fedaash 

أرجو أن تراسلني بشكل خاص على عنواني في صفحة الملف الشخصي أو ستجد بعض ماتريد في الصفحة الخامسة* من مشاركاتي في موضوع ( كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ) كما ستجد بعض الأسعار ..

*


----------



## احمد مضر (11 مارس 2009)

ارجو من الأخوة مساعدتي في البحث عن شركات تنتج مولدات طاقة كهربائية بالاعتماد على تقنية الخلايا الكهروضوئية


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 مارس 2009)

الزميل أحمد مضر :
أرجو أن تراسلني بشكل خاص على عنواني في صفحة الملف الشخصي أو ستجد بعض ماتريد في الصفحة الخامسة* من مشاركاتي في موضوع ( كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ) كما ستجد بعض الأسعار ..*
*وطبعاً لكل حالة دراسة خاصة ....


*


----------



## م اسامه كمال (15 فبراير 2010)

اريد معرفة اماكن بيع الخلايا الشمسية فى مصر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اسامه كمال (15 فبراير 2010)

ياريت اللى يعرف عناوين بيع اللوحات الشمسية فى مصر يقول لنا


----------



## auoda (4 يوليو 2010)

عند النخيلي في باب اللوق


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (5 يوليو 2010)

*خلايا شمسية رخيصة تقريبا 0.1-0.15 سنت*

السلام عليكم 
الاخ العزيز عصام نور الدين تحية خاصة والله مشتاقين بس تعرف مشاغل الحياة 
بما انو حضرتك تستورد الخلايا الشمسية وانه تخصصك 
ردت انو انوه انو شركة نانو سولار الى راح انزل موقعها تنتج ارخص خلايا في العالم 0.1 سنت للواط او 0.15
يعنى هل حوالى فهل تتفضل علينا وتتصل بالشركة عله يقلل من اسعار الخلايا الشمسية الموجودة وهي الجيل الجديد من الخلايا الشمسية الان في العالم 
http://www.nanosolar.com/
ممنون اخى العزيز وتحية لكل الاعضاء الكرام 
محمد طارق محمد 
4-7-2010


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
سوف أتصل بهم وأحاول معرفة الوضع الحالي لكي أساعد في تخفيض الكلفة النهائية للمشاريع الصغرى والكبرى ولكل الزبائن ، خاصة وأن الطلب بدأ يزداد .....
عندي زبائن من الأردن ومن الكويت : حالياً في مرحلة المباحثات للتزود بكميات كبيرة .....
وسوف أخبرك بكل التفاصيل التي سأحصل عليها من الشركة الصينية لاحقاً ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يوليو 2010)

هذه الشركة أعرفها منذ زمن ......... وعندي أسعار سابقة منها 

على كل حال سأعاود الاتصال ....


----------



## Eng.asem (4 يوليو 2011)

ممكن أرقام تلفونات وعناوين لهذه الشركات ؟؟؟؟


----------

